# Enclosure Lighting



## RAIDERSGOULDY (May 5, 2020)

Sorry if this has being asked. I couldn't find a thread that answered completely.
I have some black headed and woman pythons. I run them all with ceramic bulbs for heating. I would love a way to light the enclosures for viewing purposes.
What is everyone's opinions on lighting?
LED strips or UVA tubes?
Thanks in advance


----------



## cagey (May 5, 2020)

I use LED; white ones for the day and blue ones for a period of the night for my viewing


----------



## Shire pythons (May 5, 2020)

Led rgb strips are great.i got mine all linked up to one remote


----------



## RAIDERSGOULDY (May 5, 2020)

Perfect, this is exactly what I was hoping for and what I gathered. I just wanted to be 100% before I went ahead and purchased them


----------



## Herpetology (May 5, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> Led rgb strips are great.i got mine all linked up to one remote


are they battery powered? what ones are they?
i could use some for my Bay enclosures


----------



## Shire pythons (May 6, 2020)

Herptology said:


> are they battery powered? what ones are they?
> i could use some for my Bay enclosures


Ill pm you a link mate wgen i get a chance . You can run four 1 mtr strips off one transformer and comes with remote. Perfect for bay setups


----------



## JoshsAussieReptiles (May 7, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> Led rgb strips are great.i got mine all linked up to one remote



Hey mate, how are you? Do you reckon you could send me the link to them when you get a chance? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 9, 2020)

@JoshFast @Herptology 

https://m.lightinthebox.com/p/20m-4...MIyazVru2l6QIVV1pgCh1-hAgxEAQYASABEgIYovD_BwE


----------



## RAIDERSGOULDY (May 10, 2020)

Thanks mate, just ordered them.
How are their postage times?



Shire pythons said:


> @JoshFast @Herptology
> 
> https://m.lightinthebox.com/p/20m-4...MIyazVru2l6QIVV1pgCh1-hAgxEAQYASABEgIYovD_BwE


----------

